# Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't want to call any out, let alone my own, we have a lot of threads that start from the place of the world is over. Turns out it isn't. Rally.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Hell, No! 

Germans...Pearl Harbor?

Forget it he's on a roll!!!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I give props for any Belushi reference, even if I don't know what the hell's going on.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I dare to guess, 5 o'clock starts early in New England.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> I dare to guess, 5 o'clock starts early in New England.


Cake Haze Of Love - YouTube


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Aha! Kind of like this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNZosqiJISs


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

We've all seen the haze, some don't see though it. 

Amy Winehouse - Rehab

Have a good night...


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't let it bother you that much. It wouldn't be the first time someone missed connecting two points. Would it? 

Again, have a good night.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Hell, No!
> 
> Germans...Pearl Harbor?
> 
> Forget it he's on a roll!!!


At the end he did become a senator which is an accurate example of our elected officials.....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I remember all the crazy sh!t I used to say when I was on a drunk....

Ahh....memories....


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

When it's over, over there...


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> I don't want to call any out, let alone my own, we have a lot of threads that start from the place of the world is over. Turns out it isn't. Rally.


faux bad engrish, check.
in before rapid escalation of events, cryptic one sentence responses that ignore many questions, and outlandish situations aimed to trigger many

forgot the standard "have you read MMSLP annd No more mr nice guy" followed by "No whaet aer those?" even though they know all the other acronyms


----------



## carpenoctem (Jul 4, 2012)

*Germans bombed pearl harbor, and slapped it on the Japanese. Ah.

The Japanese took revenge by renaming one of their towns ‘usa’, so that they could export to US items made there as ‘made in usa’… …*

This could get interesting.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I remember all the crazy sh!t I used to say when I was on a drunk....
> 
> Ahh....memories....


I bet you would have been a good time.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Talking about made in Japan, the Germans were too proud to fly those Mitsubishi Zeros. Must have taken some convincing for them to get in the Zeros, learn to speak Japanese, dye their hair black and fly all the way to Pearl Harbor just to invite the USA into the war!!!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

manfromlamancha said:


> Talking about made in Japan, the Germans were too proud to fly those Mitsubishi Zeros. Must have taken some convincing for them to get in the Zeros, learn to speak Japanese, dye their hair black and fly all the way to Pearl Harbor just to invite the USA into the war!!!


"Germans?"

"Forget it. He's rolling."


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bluto's Big Speech - Animal House (9/10) Movie CLIP (1978) HD - YouTube


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Bluto's Big Speech - Animal House (9/10) Movie CLIP (1978) HD - YouTube


Thanks. I was just looking through some of the thread titles here along the lines of my world is over and I thought that was me too, but buck up little camper!


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Bluto's Big Speech - Animal House (9/10) Movie CLIP (1978) HD - YouTube


Priceless! This movie always picks me up!


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?*



tom67 said:


> Bluto's Big Speech - Animal House (9/10) Movie CLIP (1978) HD - YouTube


Scott Brown?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Really miss John Belushi and Robin Williams - the original wild duo and mates!


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you ever read MMSLP backwards?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Q tip said:


> Have you ever read MMSLP backwards?


No, but I can recommenced this version of Devo's Jocko ****, backwards. Best to play it loud. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYbcwMBjnZQ


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

PLS MM ? Hmmm….


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

I've had a few nights feeling like this in the last 18 months

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WINDtlPXmmE


----------

